# Etichette: ridiamoci insieme in allegria



## Skorpio (13 Giugno 2019)

Io parto con questa

Poi però dovete fare da voi eh?


----------



## oriente70 (13 Giugno 2019)

Andiamo sui vini[emoji16].
Questo è pure buono[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (13 Giugno 2019)

Stiamo sui vini.. e proposito di etichette non dimentichiamo  le "troie" altresì dette "tegami"


----------



## oriente70 (14 Giugno 2019)

Sono nazionalista , i vini francesi non mi interessano [emoji41].


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Giugno 2019)




----------



## oriente70 (15 Giugno 2019)

Etichette [emoji41]


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2019)

*Dalle etichette alle targhe..*

...


----------



## Foglia (15 Giugno 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...


Dimmi che questa è un fotomontaggio  :rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (15 Giugno 2019)

Per i ragazzini


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per i ragazzini


:rotfl: :rotfl: se il padrone ha un nipotino, quando lo vede arrivare impazzisce :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2019)

*Una targa ?... O una etichetta...?*

... che avrà pensato la padrona quando ha ritirato l'auto nuova e appena immatricolata? :mexican:


----------

